
Major League Baseball's broadcast restrictions crimp the cord-cutters - coloneltcb
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/sports/mlb-baseball-blackout-map-2019-2020-n1031311
======
howard941
Whereas we started with a sort of level playing field
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Broadcasting_Cos.,_In...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Broadcasting_Cos.,_Inc._v._Aereo,_Inc).
overturned the apple cart and gave the whole game away to broadcasters. An
innovation-crimping, incorrect decision. It's akin to repealing the first sale
doctrine and requiring a consumer bookseller to share her garage sale proceeds
with the author.

I have a wonderful slingbox (distinguish from sling tv the service, and talk
about self inflicted damage, slingbox took home all the ribbons) that makes
life on the road almost tolerable. It does what Aereo did but with a slightly
larger footprint. A courageous Congress will reverse the decision and restore
the status quo ante.

------
Finnucane
The only way that would change is a boycott. As long as the sports ball
leagues know they’ll get your money no matter what they do, they’re going to
try to extract as much as possible.

------
bradknowles
How about everyone just stops watching baseball?

